# Qualität der Radlerkleidung ab 18.04 bei Aldi Süd



## Acid05 (14. April 2006)

Hallo Biker,

ab nächsten Dienstag gibt es bei Aldi-Süd einiges an Radlerkleidung.
Hier gehts zur Aldi-Seite

So, und da ich erst seit kurzem im Radler/MTB-Bereich aktiv bin, kenne ich mich damit noch nicht so gut aus.
Was meint Ihr, taugen die was? Natürlich will ich mit denen keine Wettkämpfe fahren, aber eine geringe bis durchschnittliche Belastung 
(WE-Touren, Feierabend-Touren) sollten sie schon aushalten.

Hatte mit den folgenden Kleidungsstücken ge-liebäugelt:
- Radler Weste mehr Infos
- Radler Shirt mehr Infos
- Radler Hose (wenn sie nicht so eng anliegt) mehr Infos
- Radler Handschuhe mehr Infos
- Radler Unterhose (die Retroshorts) mehr Infos

Da es bei Aldi ja meistens jedes Jahr einmal das Selbe gibt, hoffe ich, dass mir jemand dazu was berichten kann. 
Danke schonmal für eure Einschätzungen.

Gruß

Edit: nachdem ich nochmal gesucht habe, scheinen ja die Handschuhe ganz gut zu sein klick


----------



## engineer (14. April 2006)

Bei allem, was direkt auf der Haut getragen wird, wÃ¤re ich vorsichtig. Man weiss nicht, wo und wie das Zeug hergestellt wurde. Thema: ImprÃ¤gnierstoffe, Reizungen, Allergie ...  daher kaufe ich fÃ¼r den "Schweissbereich" Sport nur ausgesuchte QualitÃ¤t. Auch die Aluflasche ist mir suspekt, weil die eigentlich eine hochfeste Kunststoffbeschichtung innen benÃ¶tigt, um sÃ¤ureresistent zu sein.

Beim Rest kann man nichts falsch machen, hÃ¶chstens sind Billiglampen und andre GerÃ¤tschaften wie die Taschen, nicht wirtschaftlich, wenn sie schon nach 10m die GrÃ¤tsche machen, weil die Billigbirnen nichts aushalten oder die NÃ¤hte unsauber genÃ¤ht sind.

Vorsicht ist bei den Brillen angesagt: Auch wenn die 100% UV-sicher sind, heisst das nicht, daÃ sie problemfrei sind. Die ScheibenqualtitÃ¤ ist meist nicht optimal und fÃ¼hrt zu unmerklichen Zerrabbildungen, die das Auge ermÃ¼den. Das optimale ist eine Sonnenbrille der SehstÃ¤rke Null (gibt es praktisch nicht) die Ã¼ber die Brille gesetz wird, oder man lÃ¤sst sich eine SB in SehstÃ¤rke machen.

Die Ãberziehwesten wÃ¤re aber recht praktisch, allerdings habe ich im vergangenen Jahr bei EBAY gleichwertige Teamware (AuslÃ¤ufmodelle von Profibekleidung) ersteigert. FÃ¼r Insgesamt knapp â¬ 200,- habe ich mich micht Hosen, Langhosen, Ãberziehern und Westen eingedeckt, daÃ es locker 10 Jahr reicht. TopschnÃ¤ppchen war eine Naliniweste, in blau-reflex fÃ¼r gerade 16,- und eine etwas waermere Langarmweste von Kelme fÃ¼r 18,-. Die standen bei bike'o'bello 2 Jahre zuvor mit 79,- im Prospekt. Da (EBAY) solltest Du mal nachsehen. Das Trikot, daÃ ich links im Bild habe, ist Ã¼brigens auch ein Auslaufteil: Carrera hat sich 1996 aus dem Profibereich verabschiedet und ein Jahr spÃ¤ter gabs eine Hose, ein Trikot +Armlinge + Handschuhe fÃ¼r insgesamt DM 79,- im Ausverkauf bei ROSE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid05 (14. April 2006)

engineer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei allem, was direkt auf der Haut getragen wird, wäre ich vorsichtig. Man weiss nicht, wo und wie das Zeug hergestellt wurde. Thema: Imprägnierstoffe, Reizungen, Allergie ...  daher kaufe ich für den "Schweissbereich" Sport nur ausgesuchte Qualität. ...



Danke für die Antwort  

letztendlich kann man aber doch auch bei Markenartikeln nicht sagen, wo die hergestellt wurden (Billig-Lohn-Länder), oder?
Das mit den Allergien o.ä. stimmt aber schon - ist aber in sofern kein Problem, weil ein Handschuh für 3 Euro bei Hautunverträglichkeit auch gene mal in die Tonne wandern darf  

Lampen, Brillen o.ä. hatte ich nicht vor bei Aldi zu kaufen...


----------



## HB76 (14. April 2006)

die socken sind klasse, jedenfalls für den preis! hoffe mal bei aldi nord gibts das zeugs bald wieder.


----------



## Oliver73 (14. April 2006)

Die Westen taugen auf jeden Fall was, die vom letzten Jahr verrichtet immer noch ihren Dienst.


----------



## plastikengel (14. April 2006)

wer billig kauft, kauf meistens doppelt (oder dreifach)!


----------



## Acid05 (14. April 2006)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> wer billig kauft, kauf meistens doppelt (oder dreifach)!


Eben genau das dachte ich egentlich, sei bei den Aldi Artikeln meist nicht der Fall.

@Oliver - Dankeschön, dann werde ich die auf jeden Fall auch holen.

Fehlen nurnoch Hose und Unterhose - hat die noch jemand vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## RonnyS (15. April 2006)

Die HANDSCHUHE SIND O.K. ...nur nicht waschen oder
damit im Dauerregen fahren


----------



## Subraid (15. April 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Die HANDSCHUHE SIND O.K. ...nur nicht waschen oder
> damit im Dauerregen fahren



Was passiert sonst?

Hab mir ebenfalls überlegt die Handschuhe und Socken zu holen.


----------



## Haunert (15. April 2006)

Alles Schrott ! Nur für polnische Eisendielenbiker zu gebrauchen !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. April 2006)

Ich habe eins dieser Trikots. Ich gehe zumindest davon aus, daß es das ist. Sie unterscheiden sich ja manchmal ein klein wenig. Auf alle Fälle sieht das Material auf den Bildern identisch aus.
Mit dem bin ich nicht so ganz zufrieden, weil es wesentlich länger zum Trocknen braucht, als meine Löffler oder Pearl Izumi. 
Die Weste dagegen habe ich auch von Aldi und kann mich nicht beklagen. Sie reicht für mich.

Gruß,     Geisterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## engineer (15. April 2006)

Mir fällt gerade ein, daß die Lampen gut als Alibibeleuchtung taugen würden falls man noch keine hat und den Grünen etwas vorweisen möchte, falls man angehaöten wird.


----------



## hotzemott (15. April 2006)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Schrott ! Nur für polnische Eisendielenbiker zu gebrauchen !


Kennst du einen polnischen Eisdielenbiker? Wie ist er denn so der polnische Eisdielenbiker an sich?  

Warum schreibst du nicht einfach, dass die Klamotten nix taugen weil ... und fertig?

Hotzemott


----------



## !MoD (15. April 2006)

hab auch einige sachen von aldi und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

aber auchte etwas auf die qualität, verarbeitung!


----------



## MasterAss (15. April 2006)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren mal Laufkleidung von Aldi Nord geholt.
Darunter waren Socken, leichtes Sommertrikot und ne Jacke mit abzippbaren Ärmeln.

Socken ---> Top! Selbst meine Puma Laufsocken sind nicht besser.
Trikot   ---> Guter Schweißabtransport, hat aber Grenzen. Im Großen und    Ganzen gut. Für die Preise zuschlagen.
Jacke   ---> Nicht so gut. Als Jacke unbrauchbar von der Passform. Ärmel zu kurz. Als Weste ganz o.k.

Ich denke das sich das im Groben auch auf die Bike-Klamotten übertragen lässt. Am Besten man fährt einfach hin und probiert aus.

Ach ja, normalerweise greife ich nur auf Qualität und Marken zurück. Aber die o.g. Sachen (ausser Jacke) haben mich positiv überrascht und halten seit 2 Jahren ohne eine Macke.


----------



## HB76 (15. April 2006)

sach ich ja die socken sind top


----------



## HB76 (15. April 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Die HANDSCHUHE SIND O.K. ...nur nicht waschen oder
> damit im Dauerregen fahren




da muß man sich ja nach fast jeder runde neue kaufen!!!  
was passiert den mit den dingern? explodieren die dann??  


ich wasche meine röckl die woche bestimmt zwei mal, nur so am rande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gugaro (16. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich finde die Aldi Teile echt top, ob bei einer Alpenüberquerung oder bei einer schnellen Feierabendtour die Sachen sind einfach Klasse, bis auf die Unterhosen die braucht man nicht weil sowieso ohne fährt. 

z.b. die Windweste habe letztes Jahr eine gekauft eigentlich nur als zweit 
Weste hatte bis dahin und habe immer noch eine Löfflerweste aber das Teil von Aldi stehet dem 80 Euro Teil von Löffler in nichts nach.

Gugaro


----------



## cusha (16. April 2006)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du einen polnischen Eisdielenbiker? Wie ist er denn so der polnische Eisdielenbiker an sich?
> 
> Warum schreibst du nicht einfach, dass die Klamotten nix taugen weil ... und fertig?
> 
> Hotzemott


GENAU!!!

ich finde die klamotten ganz ok, bis auf die hosen, da nehme ich lieber eine von bicycles, die haben ja auch ganz gute sachen für wenig geld.
ich finde es immer wieder heftig, dass man kaum trikots unter 60 euro bekommt. die ganzen bikeläden haben immer nur diesen markenkram der dann superfies teuer ist. ob der preis gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht ist mir egal, nur es wäre besser, wenn es auch mehr im mittleren preissegment gäbe, so wie bei bicycles, wo ich ein gutes trikot für 25 EUR bekomme.
leider hat der bicycles laden in frankfurt zugemacht und ich kaufe nicht gerne klamotten im netz. bis auf weiteres wird dann halt aldi herhalten müssen.


----------



## Acid05 (16. April 2006)

Danke euch allen für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Werde dann wohl guten Gewissens bei den Handschuhe und Westen zuschlagen, die Hosen und Unterhosen muss ich mir mal anschauen und dann evtl erstmal eine mitnehmen. Wenns die dann im nächsten Jahr noch tut, und es die Angebote wieder gibt, kaufe ich weitere  

Bei bicylcles (ist das www.boc24.de ?) schaue ich mich auch mal um, den Shop kannte ich bisher nicht

Schöne Ostern euch allen


----------



## cusha (16. April 2006)

Acid05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei bicylcles (ist das www.boc24.de ?) schaue ich mich auch mal um, den Shop kannte ich bisher nicht


ja genau der.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. April 2006)

Hab ich fast alles / alles mal getestet. ich deck mich am dienstag auch wieder ein.





> So, und da ich erst seit kurzem im Radler/MTB-Bereich aktiv bin, kenne ich mich damit noch nicht so gut aus.
> Was meint Ihr, taugen die was? Natürlich will ich mit denen keine Wettkämpfe fahren, aber eine geringe bis durchschnittliche Belastung
> (WE-Touren, Feierabend-Touren) sollten sie schon aushalten.



dicke! 




> - Radler Weste



genial! ich meine seit 2 oder 3 j ahren. die ist vorne winddicht, absolutl eicht udn kompakt und hat hinten netz. für den preis absolut ok. 



> - Radler Shirt



guck, dass es passt! die männershirts sind oftmals serh lang udn weit. die shirts sollten zwar nicht kneifen, aber eng anliegen. hab ich 2, jedoch grosse frauengrösse, damits mir nicht übern arsch hängt. 




> - Radler Hose (wenn sie nicht so eng anliegt)



musst du testen. ich hatte letztes jahr ne neue hose gewollt, und die aldi war grauenhaft mies vom polster! dafür der stoff 1A - robust, baumwollartig, dehnbar, und so und billig. aber mieses polster. habs zurueckgegeben 



> - Radler Handschuhe



hab ich gerade mal 4 wochen gegeben. halten seid über einer saison. und ich fahre fast täglich von märz bis oktober. kauf dir 2 paar. einfach so. 





> - Radler Unterhose (die Retroshorts)




brauchste nicht. wirklich. ich weiss nicht, wer sowas erfunden hast. die sind nur sinnvoll, wenn du z.B. ne normale hose anziehst und ne fürs radfahren geeignete unterhose drunter ziehen willst. ich hab mir vor jahren sowas gekauft und es ist total unsinn.

noch tipp: kassenzettel aufheben! manches von dem zeug hat die tendenz sich nach wenigen mal benutzen auflzulösen (wie die regen hose vom letzten jahr) und manches hat die tendenz ewig zu halten (wie die regenjacke vom letzten jahr für grad mal 10 euro).





> ei allem, was direkt auf der Haut getragen wird, wäre ich vorsichtig. Man weiss nicht, wo und wie das Zeug hergestellt wurde. Thema: Imprägnierstoffe, Reizungen, Allergie ...  daher kaufe ich für den "Schweissbereich" Sport nur ausgesuchte Qualität. Auch die Aluflasche ist mir suspekt, weil die eigentlich eine hochfeste Kunststoffbeschichtung innen benötigt, um säureresistent zu sein.



blabla^10. 




> Vorsicht ist bei den Brillen angesagt: Auch wenn die 100% UV-sicher sind, heisst das nicht, daß sie problemfrei sind. Die Scheibenqualtitä ist meist nicht optimal und führt zu unmerklichen Zerrabbildungen, die das Auge ermüden. Das optimale ist eine Sonnenbrille der Sehstärke Null (gibt es praktisch nicht) die über die Brille gesetz wird, oder man lässt sich eine SB in Sehstärke machen.



ohne was getestet zu haben. auch hier blabla^10. von den brillen hab ich auch welche. letztes jahr gabs für ca 5 euro: brille, etui, 3 wechselgläser, putztuch, band... da hab ich mir zwei brillen geholt. besonders das organgene glas ist ideal bei trübem wetter, morgens. 



> Die Überziehwesten wäre aber recht praktisch, allerdings habe ich im vergangenen Jahr bei EBAY gleichwertige Teamware (Ausläufmodelle von Profibekleidung) ersteigert.



und dafür kannste bei aldi anprobieren. bei eblöd nicht. 

und es geht nicht drum, was du dir ersteigerst, sondern um das zeug biem aldi.


----------



## karmakiller (16. April 2006)

also ich find die Radunterhosen praktisch, wenn man nämlich die enganliegenden nicht mag 
einfach unter ne normale Shorts drunter gezogen und ab aufs Bike - ich finds ok 
das Polster der kurzen Hosen vom letzten Jahr fand ich jetzt nicht soo schlecht


----------



## daniel77 (16. April 2006)

...billige Brillen beschlagen beim Uphill, meine Alpina TriGuard aber nicht...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. April 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> ...billige Brillen beschlagen beim Uphill, meine Alpina TriGuard aber nicht...



ich trage meine brillen vor den augen, nicht vor der nase oder dem mund


----------



## daniel77 (16. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> ich trage meine brillen vor den augen, nicht vor der nase oder dem mund



fährst dann wohl nur bergrunter...und/oder schiebst bergauf....


----------



## Acid05 (16. April 2006)

... jetzt klopft euch doch nicht wegen einer Brille  

Außerdem ist mir ja auch klar, dass ich von einer Aldi-Brille nicht so viel erwarten kann wie von einer Adidas Climacool Brille

@Alpha-Centauri jedenfalls vielen Dank für die umfassende Analyse   

Die Retroshorts wollte ich eben so wie es karmakiller schon sagt dazu nutzen, unter eine normale Shorts zu ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (16. April 2006)

Wer billig kauft, kauft in der Regel doppelt, daß gilt z.B. auch für ALPHA-CENTAURI. 



			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> ich deck mich am dienstag auch wieder ein.



Kauft man jedoch ein paar vernünftige Klamotten hat man neben beserer Qualität, Funktion und Style zum letztendlich gleichem Preis auch noch mehr Zeit, da man sich nicht mit den ganzen Rentnern am Dienstag morgen im Aldi um den Schrott kloppen muss (und das auch noch jedes Jahr).
Aber jedem das seine....


----------



## gwittmac (16. April 2006)

Also über die Weste scheint man sich ja einig zu sein. Ich hab die vom letzten Jahr und find das Teil auch ok, für den Preis sogar top.

Ne Hose hab ich vor zwei Jahren gekauft und die war super. Deshalb hab ich letztes Jahr gleich nochmal zwei gekauft, und die sind Mist. Nach nur wenigen Ausfahrten waren die Polster derart platt gesessen, dass man genau so gut ohne fahren könnte.

Die Brille vom letzten Jahr hab ich mir auch gegönnt, und ich find die nicht so toll, weil sie ziemlich verzerrt. Außerdem läuft das Ding beim Uphill stark an (nein, ich trag das Teil nicht vor, sondern auf der Nase!). Allerdings macht das mein Oakley tendenziell auch, wenn auch nicht ganz so heftig.

Generell find ich die Teile, wie alles bei Aldi, dem Preis angemessen. Ist nicht kompletter Mist, aber halt auch nix Dolles (kann man bei dem Preis auch nicht erwarten). Für Gelegenheitsbiker ok, wer das Zeug aber mehrmals wöchentlich nutzt, fährt mit Markenware meist besser.
Für Aldi spricht allerdings: Wenn Dir was an einem Teil nicht passt, bringst Du es einfach zurück. Klappt meist ohne Diskussion, völlig problemlos. Das ist im Fachhandel meist nicht so einfach, vor allem mit benutzten Klamotten (es sei denn, das Teil hat einen offensichtlichen Mangel)


----------



## Acid05 (16. April 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer billig kauft, kauft ... doppelt, daß gilt z.B. auch für ...Dienstag morgen im Aldi ... jedes Jahr...
> 
> Aber jedem das seine....



Richtig 

Jedem das seine, und wenn du den ersten Post von mir gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du auch, dass ich für den Preis keine Wunderwerke erwarte.

Bitte verstehe das nicht als Angriff, aber wenn nun schon zum 2. mal dieser Spruch im Thread auftaucht, dann muss ich dazu was sagen.

Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass die Aldi Ware nichts für Fahrer ist, die wöchentlich 100 und mehr km zurücklegen - jedoch ist sie für Radeinsteiger eventuell ausreichend.
Und genau das wollte ich mit diesem Thread herausfinden.
Und siehe da - es hat sich herausgestellt, das die Artikel recht ordentlich sind.

Daher danke ich allen, die mir mit ihren Infos wirklich geholfen haben.

Einen Vergleich mit teurer Markenware möchte ich um Himmels Willen *nicht* anstellen.

Und nun iss gut  
Wenn noch jemand was wissenswertes weiß, her damit


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. April 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer billig kauft, kauft in der Regel doppelt, daß gilt z.B. auch für ALPHA-CENTAURI.



wer dumm lallt, bekommt nicht nur von einem die meinung gesagt.


----------



## MealsOnWheels (17. April 2006)

Leute, ich denke ihr habt alle Recht - die einen halt ein bisschen mehr und die anderen ein bisschen weniger.  

Ich finde, man muss wirklich mal die Preisunterschiede beachten - ihr vergleicht hier ne 2,99  Brille mit ner Adidas Evil Eye für über 150,-  - macht Euch mal Gedanken darüber....

50 Aldi-Brillen für ne Adidas? Da kannst Du jedes mal, wenn eine Bilig-Aldi-Brille beschlägt, diese wegwerfen und ne neue aufsetzen!    
(Und jetzt bitte keine Beschimpfung als Umweltsünder - es ist nur ein WITZ!)

Also ich bin bisher eigentlich mit allem, was ich an Bikeausrüstung beim Discunter gekauft habe, sehr zufrieden - außer meiner Bike-Jacke von LIDL aus 2005!

Kaufs Die ruhig bei ALDI - da hast Du für 50,-  ne komplette Bike-Ausrüstung und bei Adidas nicht einmal eine kurze Radhose!


----------



## Google (17. April 2006)

Ick kauf nun schon seit Jahren Sportbekleidung bei Aldi/Tchibo und bin zufrieden  Oft ergänze ich meine Bekleidung durch Laufsachen.

Ich schaue mir halt genau alles an und probiere es daheim an, ggfls. bringe ich es halt zurück oder tausche es um.

Ab und an macht man ein paar kleine Abstriche gegenüber der Markenware aber bei dem Preis gehe ich das gerne ein da akzeptabel und ausreichend für den Bikesport.

Man kann sich theoritisch komplett jährlich einkleiden ohne auch nur ein bisschen an den Kostenaufwand der Markenware zu kommen.

Wenn Du länger dabei bist, wirst Du auch für Dich entscheiden können, wo Du besonders gute Qualität benötigst, bzw. haben willst. 

Zb. bei den Radhosen weil die Einsätze nicht unbedingt für lange und regelmäßige Touren gemacht sind und bei Windstopperkleidung, die der Aldi so net hat.


----------



## daniel77 (17. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> wer dumm lallt, bekommt nicht nur von einem die meinung gesagt.



   ...doch zuviel an den billigen Aldi-Plastik-Klamotten geschnüffelt...


----------



## Haiflyer (17. April 2006)

kann nichts zu den aldi klamotten schreiben aber was ja bekanntlich bewiesen ist, ist das das waschpulver zum teil überproduktionen von persil etc sind die aber dann 50% billiger verkauft werden aber genau das selbe produkt sind.
sokönnte es mit den socken auch sein
hab mir vor 2 jahren 5 brillen von tchibo gekauft. es ging nur umden schutz meiner augen vor dreck. und nicht um den UV schutz. undmuss sagen hab extra 5 gekauft weil ich dachte die gehn vielleicht schnell kaput. aber es leben noch 4 stück. 3 original verpackt.eine trag ich heut noch und auf eine hab ich mich dummerweise mal drauf gesetzt.
also teilweise sind die billig sachen gar ned so schlecht.
aber bei klamotten die direkt auf der haut getragen werdne greif ich auch lieber auf qualität zurück
kann ebenfalls bestätigen das es bei ebay schäppchen gibt. unter andrem ne gore tex windstopper jacke für herbst und frühjahr. nagelneu 65euro.


----------



## strunki (17. April 2006)

engineer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei allem, was direkt auf der Haut getragen wird, wäre ich vorsichtig. Man weiss nicht, wo und wie das Zeug hergestellt wurde. Thema: Imprägnierstoffe, Reizungen, Allergie ...  daher kaufe ich für den "Schweissbereich" Sport nur ausgesuchte Qualität.



Sorry, aber das ist dummes Zeug. Wenn die tausend fach verkaufen ALDI Sachen wirklich so allergieträchtig wären, wäre schon längst ein Aufschrei der Entrüstung in den Medien, zumindest aber in diesem Forum erfolgt  
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern , davon mal was gelesen zu haben.

Meine 5 ct:
ich habe überwiegend teurere Klamotten vón Gore, Pearl, Löffler u.a. im Schrank, kaufe mir aber durchaus mal die ALDI oder LIDL Sachen zum wechseln. Natürlich sind die Klamotten sowohl vom Schnitt, vom Material (Polyester ist nicht gleich Polyester )  oder auch vom Sitzpolster mit den guten Markensachen nicht vergleichbar (wohl aber mit Nalini Basic) und ich würde mir das weder für einen harten Marathon im Hochsommer noch für einen Alpencross anziehen. Aber für eine 2-3 h Tour oder auch für eine Spinningstunde im Winter tut es das Zeug allemal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (18. April 2006)

regenhose ist o.k.
radshort (weite form) ist völlig halt und formlos.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. April 2006)

so, heut morgen zugeschlagen. werd heut abend mal posten.


----------



## supasini (18. April 2006)

ich fahre seit jahren ausschließlich mit den sportunterhemden von aldi - kein unterschied zu 5x so teuren markenprodukten.
die socken sind auch prima.
trikot würde ich wenn's optisch gefällt auch bedenkenlos kaufen, hose aber nur mit großem widerwillen: da lohnt es sich nach meiner erfahrung, richtig geld auszugeben. ebenso bei den handschuhen, die aldi-teile verschleißen schneller und  sitzen nicht so gut (leiern schnell aus).

Grundregel: alle Kontaktstellen zwischen Mensch und Fahrrad sollten auch an einem Billig-Rad hochwertig ausgestattet werden:
- Schuh und Pedal (nicht so wichtig, merkt man kaum Unterschiede)
- Griff (wird oft vergessen, sehr wichtig für's Wohlbefinden) und Handschuh
- Sattel und Hose


----------



## cusha (18. April 2006)

war auch schon da und hab trikots und regenhose gekauft. die radhose hat ein zu kurzes sitzpolster und ging gleich wieder zurück (zum glück ist mein aldi bei mir im die ecke). die trikots sind ok. nur eines ist eigentlich ein t-shirt und hat keine rückentaschen und keinen reissverschluss am ausschnitt. probleme mit zu schmalen ärmeln, wie oft schon beschrieben habe ich nicht, mir kommt es vor, als wären die sachen etwas weiter geschnitten als sonst. das trikot in M könnte für mich ein tick kleiner sein, wobei S sicher zu klein wäre.


----------



## n70tester (18. April 2006)

wie ist den die Quali der Radtrikots?


----------



## cusha (18. April 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist den die Quali der Radtrikots?


von der verarbeitung her und vom gefühl des stoffes auf der haut alles bestens. lidl hatte mal trikots, die ich nicht so gerne getragen hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winddancer1401 (18. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> guck, dass es passt! die männershirts sind oftmals serh lang udn weit. die shirts sollten zwar nicht kneifen, aber eng anliegen. hab ich 2, jedoch grosse frauengrösse, damits mir nicht übern arsch hängt.
> 
> musst du testen. ich hatte letztes jahr ne neue hose gewollt, und die aldi war grauenhaft mies vom polster! dafür der stoff 1A - robust, baumwollartig, dehnbar, und so und billig. aber mieses polster. habs zurueckgegeben



Jepp, die Trikots für Herren sind wirklich weit. Die Polster der Hosen vom letzten Jahr hatten eigentlich nur eine Alibi-Funktion.

Mit den Handschuhen hat ich so mein Problem, die Gelpolster sind nach einer Saison nicht mehr vorhanden.....

Servus

Klaus


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. April 2006)

> Jepp, die Trikots für Herren sind wirklich weit.



ist eigentlich jedes jahr so gewesen. ich hatte mal ne zeitlang dieser lenkdrachen-artigen monsterhemden getragen. dann hab ich sie weggeworfen und mir kleinere geholt. 



> Die Polster der Hosen vom letzten Jahr hatten eigentlich nur eine Alibi-Funktion.



grauenhaft. die haben sich nach 4 wochen damit fahrn in schmiergelpapier verwandelt. 



> Mit den Handschuhen hat ich so mein Problem, die Gelpolster sind nach einer Saison nicht mehr vorhanden.....




welches gelpolster? dafür halten sie. das sind 3 Euro Artikel. Wenn ich Probleme mit den Händen hab, hol ich mir für 30 Euro nen Ergon und dann passt das. Handschuh hab ich nur an, dass falls ich mal abfliegen sollt, ich mir nicht komplett die handfläsche verschramme.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. April 2006)

Ok. Hab heut mal fett eingekauft. (Ich bring ja eh meistens die hälte immer zurueck, weils nicht passt)

Regenjacke: Hatte ich mir vor IIRC nem Jahr gekauft. Hatte ich den ganzen Winter an. Immer zuverlässig. Im regen war ich zwar selten, dafür hielt sie winddicht wie sau.
Hab mir heut noch ne zweite geholt, damit ich eine mal waschen kann. Wurde minimal verbessert: Kapuze im Kragen, Rückentasche jezt vorhanden. Nur wie man die Jacke in die Tasche stopfen kann, muss mir mal ein chinesischer Designer erklären. Für 10 Euro? Greif zu. Und wenn du dich im Wald damit aufschrappst, ist es dir egal. Um 10 Euro wein ich nicht. um 150 Euro Löffler Colibri schon.

Radlerhose mit Einsatz: Hm... Hab grösse M geholt. Passt. Stoff ist auch ok. Ich wollt mal ne Hose, die ich fernab von meiner Sugoi auch mal dreckig machen kann, ohne 120 euro Kaufpreis nachzuweinen. Ob sich das Polster zum Schmiergelpapier mausert, werd ich sehen.

Radlershorts: Hm. Das ist wohl nix für mich. Zwar passte die, aber ich konnt mich damit nicht anfreunden. Ich muss mich aufm Bike bewegen können, da kann ich solche Shorts nicht gebrauchen. 

Rad Regenhose: 7 Euro Müll. Grösse M passte absolut nicht, zu lang, zu eng. Grösse L wollte ich aufmachen, da ist mir schon nen Druckkopf kaputt gegangen. Gleiches Problem wie letztes jahr. billige, miese, qualität. 
Da will ich meine Gore-tex nicht missen.

Radlerweste: Das gleiche, wie die, die ich schon seit 3 oder 4 Jahren hab. Einwandfrei.

Radlerhandschuhe: Wurde im vgl. zu meinen 1 Jahr alten, immer noch brauchbaren, etwas geändert. Passt mir einwandfrei. Sieht gut verarbeitet aus, hat sogar so Mesh-Einsatz. Für 3 Euro? Hab mir 2 Paar geholt und damit 3 Paar Radhandschuhe zum Preis, wo es grad mal eine Hand von Löffler gibt. 

Was noch zu testen ist:

Radcomputer: Wird OK sein

Radbeleuchtung: So lang sie hell macht, was will ich mehr. 

Deswegen, wie ich sagte. Kassenzettel aufbewahren.


----------



## Acid05 (18. April 2006)

...so, dann auch mal mein kleiner Einkaufsbericht.

Hab heute morgen nur bedingt zugeschlagen
- Weste > Wie schon mehrfach gesagt sehr angenehm zu tragen und sie passt erstklassig. Alltagstauglichkeit wird sich zeigen.

- Handschuhe > passen super, sehen schick aus und ich hab gleich 2 Paar geholt  Wenngleich die Ausziehhilfe keinen so stabilen Eindruck macht und der Klett an der Unterseite ziemlich eng bemessen ist.

- Retroshorts mit Polster > Kann ich momentan nur sagen, dass sie gut sitzen. Wie die Polster sind, bzw. Langzeittauglichkeit kann ich momentan noch nicht sagen

Das wars auch schon.
Die Trikots gefielen mir optisch nicht, und die Radhose (lockere) erschien mir etwas zu kurz, ich mag keine Hosen, die oberhalb der Knie aufhören 
Jo, mehr wollte ich auch nicht kaufen.
Ausserdem wars nach der Ausbeute auch schon recht spät - und arbeiten muss man ja auch noch


----------



## trekkinger (18. April 2006)

Wollte mir eigentlich auch mal ein Paar Handschuhe kaufen. Mal sehen, ob die mir für morgen Spätnachmittag was übrig gelassen haben...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. April 2006)

Trikots gefielen mir auch optisch nicht besonders.

Es muss ja nicht so cool wie das aussehen: 







Aber 50 Euro ist bei mir schon wieder die Schmerzgrenze für ein Stück plastik, das früher oder später härteren Kontakt bekommen könnte und kaputt geht.


----------



## claumo (19. April 2006)

Meine Ausbeute:

- Erste Hilfe Set: besser als nix - behalten
- Regenjacke: passt, wurde im Forum gelobt - behalten
- kurze Tights: 2 x in M, 2 x in L gekauft, um sicher zu gehen - geht 4 x zurück, da meine Größe irgendwie dazwischen liegt und das Sitzpolster so bürzelmäßig absteht...  
- Radtacho - geht zurück, da er sich lt. Verpackung selber abschaltet, ich vergesse IMMER, ihn wieder einzuschalten
- Radweste: habe bereits eine gute und konnte eine zweite gebrauchen. Diese passt gut und hat durchwegs top Kritiken hier bekommen - behalten
- Radsocken: top Paßform und super Preis - behalten
- Handschuhe: mal gespannt, ob die Dinger sich arg aufriffeln (wie Faltenbälge an den Fingern zusammenschrumpeln), die Ausziehhilfe ist zwar lachhaft aber bei 3 EUR - behalten

Der Rest war entweder für meine Zwecke untauglich oder wird dann doch anderweitig beschafft.


----------



## Riddick (19. April 2006)

claumo schrieb:
			
		

> - Radtacho - geht zurück, da er sich lt. Verpackung selber abschaltet, ich vergesse IMMER, ihn wieder einzuschalten


Normalerweise schalten sich die Teile aber wieder ein, sobald sich das Rad wieder dreht.


----------



## wookie (19. April 2006)

habe mir gestern die Handschuhe gekauft. für 2,99 hab ich sie einfach mitgenommen ohne lange zu überlegen. Zum Biken sind sie "naja" - also meine Roeckl sind besser ;-)

Die Klettverschlüsse am Handballen sind zu fummelig. Lieber den Klett auf dem Handrücken. Die Nähte sind nicht weich genug und drücken nach ner weile.

Das Erste-Hilfe Set ist ganz OK, das habe ich sowieso nur gekauft das es nie benutzt werden muss.

Die Satteltasche ist nicht gerade High-Qality, aber es langt. Mann muss sich nur aus den ganzen kaputten Satteltaschen im Aldi eine heile raussuchen ;-)


----------



## claumo (19. April 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise schalten sich die Teile aber wieder ein, sobald sich das Rad wieder dreht.



Echt??     Dann kann ich das Ding ja doch behalten   

Hatte mal so ein drahtloses Teil, das dementsprechend meistens aus war - dann lieber gar keines ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dixi (19. April 2006)

mein subjektiver eindruck sagt mir, dass die aldi-hosen bzw. polster 
für fahrten bis zu einer stunde noch gehen. alles was länger wird ist
zumindest für mich eine qual.

wenn ich dies mit einer pearl izumi vergleiche hat diese ein deutlich
besseres polster. ich tausche jetzt alle aldi-sachen aus.

zum polieren des bikes ist das polster aber noch gut


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. April 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise schalten sich die Teile aber wieder ein, sobald sich das Rad wieder dreht.



Ja, genau. Am den Racomputer kann man sogar ne Zeit von xx bis xx Uhr einstellen, während der Zeit jeder Druck auf die 2 FUnktionsköpfe die hintergrundbeleuchtung auslöst. Schon nett  

Ich hab mir heut den 2. gekauft, weil ich vom Modell letztjahr keine Anleitung mehr hab


----------



## DaPhreak (19. April 2006)

Der Computer ist echt nicht schlecht. Für den Preis einer Knopfzelle bekommt man haufenweise Funktionen, die ein Sigma/Ciclo/VDO erst in den höheren Preisklassen hat.
Kaufen!


----------



## Google (19. April 2006)

DaPhreak schrieb:
			
		

> Der Computer ist echt nicht schlecht. Für den Preis einer Knopfzelle bekommt man haufenweise Funktionen, die ein Sigma/Ciclo/VDO erst in den höheren Preisklassen hat.
> Kaufen!


Kann ich mit dem Teil auch die zurückgelegten Höhenmeter ersehen ?


----------



## butlibut (19. April 2006)

kann bitte mal jemand die ganzen funktionen des tachos aufschreiben?
im online shop ist er nämlich nicht mehr zu finden und bei uns in der werbung steht nichts dabei, ausser "27funktionen"!!
ist der jetzt mit funk oder kabel? am bild siehts nämlich so aus, als wär da ein kabel dran!


mfg


----------



## Riddick (19. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mit dem Teil auch die zurückgelegten Höhenmeter ersehen ?


Wäre für 3,99  etwas viel verlangt, meinst Du nicht auch.  




			
				butlibut schrieb:
			
		

> kann bitte mal jemand die ganzen funktionen des tachos aufschreiben?
> im online shop ist er nämlich nicht mehr zu finden und bei uns in der werbung steht nichts dabei, ausser "27funktionen"!!
> ist der jetzt mit funk oder kabel? am bild siehts nämlich so aus, als wär da ein kabel dran!


Ja, der ist Kabelgebunden; bei dem Preis ist das aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten.

Hab' mal die Kurzbeschreibung eingescannt.


----------



## butlibut (19. April 2006)

ok danke!!
meinst dass man dem kalorienverbrauch und fettverbrennung trauen kann?

mfg


----------



## Riddick (19. April 2006)

butlibut schrieb:
			
		

> ok danke!!
> meinst dass man dem kalorienverbrauch und fettverbrennung trauen kann?


Nö.


----------



## butlibut (19. April 2006)

ok^^

naja, vielleicht kommt meine mum heute noch zum aldi, dann soll sie mir so ein teil mitnehmen!!

fÃ¼r 4â¬ is da ja auch nicht viel kaputt, wenn das kabel reisst(was bei nie lÃ¤nger als 1monat hÃ¤lt^^)

eigentlich kauf ich ihn ja nur wegen dem temp. sensor

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinkerbell (19. April 2006)

Laut Koever gibts ab nächste Woche
noch mal ne Bike-Aktion speziell für Mountainbiker...
Shirts, Shorts, Drahtloser Compi mit Pulsmesser, die heißbegehrten Trinkrucksäcke, ein "Fully" für 299  und für den stilechten Biker ein paar Seiden-Krawatten- handgenäht...
also lieber den Knüppel für den Nahkampf am Wühltisch nicht zu weit weglegen...


----------



## butlibut (19. April 2006)

hast du schon gesehen, dass das angebot von 2005 war??

mfg


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. April 2006)

butlibut schrieb:
			
		

> kann bitte mal jemand die ganzen funktionen des tachos aufschreiben?
> im online shop ist er nämlich nicht mehr zu finden und bei uns in der werbung steht nichts dabei, ausser "27funktionen"!!
> ist der jetzt mit funk oder kabel? am bild siehts nämlich so aus, als wär da ein kabel dran!
> 
> ...



29 SInds  . Ne  ich weiss nicht. Man kann allein ja schon 2 Verschiedene Fahrräder einstellen. Was es soll? Ich weiss nicht. Aber Uhrzeit und TEmperatur sind giel.

Höhenmeter hät ich auch gerne, den gibts aber IIRC erst ab dem 25x vom Aldi Fahrracomputer als Höhenmeter+Fahrradcomputer.


----------



## tinkerbell (19. April 2006)

butlibut schrieb:
			
		

> hast du schon gesehen, dass das angebot von 2005 war??
> 
> mfg


hab ich gesehen ja...
wenn du aber hier schaust, siehst du die anderen Angebots*prognosen*- 
steht halt nur immer das Datum vom Vorjahr darüber.
auf der Seite sieht man schon die nächsten Aldi-Aktionen vorab-
war bisher eigtl immer zuverlässig


----------



## n70tester (19. April 2006)

ja ih glaube nicht, dass vor nem Jahr bei dem Bike ne Disk- Bikeversion möglich war. Sind das wenigstens hydraulische Bremsen?    =)


----------



## butlibut (19. April 2006)

naja, dann werd ich wohl noch bissl warten!!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan_ue (19. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

heute war ich auch bei Aldi und habe mich mit zwei Paar Handschuhen und zwei Westen eingedeckt. Auf den ersten Blick machen die Sachen einen guten Eindruck. Bei den Handschuhen fiel mir nur auf, daß die Größen nicht immer einheitlich sind und von Paar zu Paar ein wenig unterschiedlich ausfallen. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob sich die Sachen auch nächste Woche beim Praxistest bewähren...

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MaxiNagl (19. April 2006)

tinkerbell schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Koever gibts ab nächste Woche
> noch mal ne Bike-Aktion speziell für Mountainbiker...
> Shirts, Shorts, Drahtloser Compi mit Pulsmesser, die heißbegehrten Trinkrucksäcke, ein "Fully" für 299  und für den stilechten Biker ein paar Seiden-Krawatten- handgenäht...
> also lieber den Knüppel für den Nahkampf am Wühltisch nicht zu weit weglegen...



also nächste Woche gibts das definitiv nicht. Vielleicht die Woche drauf. Hab nämlich schon das neue Prospekt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. April 2006)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute war ich auch bei Aldi und habe mich mit zwei Paar Handschuhen und zwei Westen eingedeckt. Auf den ersten Blick machen die Sachen einen guten Eindruck. Bei den Handschuhen fiel mir nur auf, daß die Größen nicht immer einheitlich sind und von Paar zu Paar ein wenig unterschiedlich ausfallen. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob sich die Sachen auch nächste Woche beim Praxistest bewähren...
> 
> ...



vor nem jahr odr zwo hatte ich 2x L gekauft. nur eins passte .

dies jahr schlauer: gleich 2 im ges chäft probiert.

Update

Radcomputer ist genial. Hab ihn zwar noch nicht dranmontiert. Kommt ans neue Rad, wens da ist. 120 000 Funktionen.

Beleuchtung: Für 6 euro mit batterien? Macht irre hell. für den preis hab ich 2 geholt. Eine fürs alte und eine fürs neue Rad. Oder 2x am neuen im winter.


----------



## donkeybridge (20. April 2006)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> wer billig kauft, kauf meistens doppelt (oder dreifach)!


Mein nachbar hat sich letztes Jahr beim Aldi Handschuhe gekauft und die waren nach 120 km ausgefranzt.


----------



## n70tester (20. April 2006)

immerhin noch besser als 9 Liter in nen Auto zu tanken =)


----------



## Jan Itor (21. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Radcomputer ist genial. Hab ihn zwar noch nicht dranmontiert. Kommt ans neue Rad, wens da ist. 120 000 Funktionen.



Für den Preis kann man sicher nicht meckern, allerdings frage ich mich wie das Teil den Kalorienverbrauch ohne Pulsmesser einigermaßen berechnen will


----------



## DaPhreak (21. April 2006)

Jan Itor schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Preis kann man sicher nicht meckern, allerdings frage ich mich wie das Teil den Kalorienverbrauch ohne Pulsmesser einigermaßen berechnen will



Gar nicht. Das ist natürlich totaler Blödsinn. Mann gibt nur sein Gewicht ein, und der Compi errechnet dann warscheinlich aus der Geschwindigkeit mit irgendwelchen Durchschnittswerten irgendwelche Leistungen aus. Totaler Quatsch also.
Aber dennoch ist das Ding gut. Habs seit vorgestern am Rennrad und bin ganz happy damit. Sehr gut lesbares, großes Display. Das einzige, was ein bisschen nervt, ist das komplette Durchklicken durch alle Funtionen, wenn man einen anderen Wert sehen will. Es müsste eine Vorwärts und eine Rückwärtstaste geben.


----------



## Single-Trail (21. April 2006)

also ich hab mir vor 2 jahren die fahrradhandschuhe bei aldi geholt >> haben ihren zweck erfüllt...
letzes jahr hab ich mir dann en neues Paar geholt die immer noch Ok sind bis auf dieses Weiche material an der seite was aussieht wie ein schweißband, das ist  bischen ausgefranzt geht aber noch... ansonsten alles soweit ok...
ehm joa die radhose von letzem jahr is auch ganz ok benutze ich immer als wechsel hose... kann mich net beklagen...

alles in allem finde ich die aldi sachen ok... und das preisleistungs verhälltniss stimmt aufjeden fall... man sollte halt nur geschickt kaufen und die sachen ordentlich begutachten... wenns mist ist, einfach wie schon in den beiträgen vorher erwähnt zurückgeben...

nächstes jahr werde ich mir mal so eine windweste zu legen da die ja eine ganz gute bewertung bekommen hat


----------

